# Why can't I seem to find anything in RCI to exchange into anymore?  I don't even know what to search for...



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 27, 2022)

Are there any gems that don't have extra fees?  I have ongoing requests for North Carolina Outer Banks and of course our home resort in Frisco is always nice to get via exchange.  I put in a request for Hilton Head as well. 

We also really like Hiltons on the Big Island and have two weeks booked for next July.  We only do that every two-three years.  Shearwater is a favorite, but we just went in May-June for 3 weeks.  Loved that trip. 

I ask all of this for more than one reason. I have got to find a way to love Wyndham points, and RCI is the exchange company I must use for points leftover at the end of each year. I just transferred 300,000+ points to RCI and really cannot figure out any way to use them. I do searches and come up empty. My heart's not in it.

I know that coastal Florida is something we haven't done much.  I would like to try Williamburg, but of course Wyndham points can get that.  I also want to stay at Sheraton Broadway Plantation again, and I can do that with RCI and deposit my SBP into II to use there.

I used to absolutely love RCI.  The extra fees that Hilton is charging, and the extra high exchange fee ($289 starting 12/1), those add up together to add $464 + trading power to a Hilton in Orlando.  What is going on with RCI and the high cost of using them.  I used to get 2 bedrooms at the Disney resorts, and I even had a Grand Villa at OKW once.  Now Disney is going back to II.  I am hoping to get a few more Disney exchanges.  

Has anyone else realized this lack of quality resorts in RCI? II has become my favorite exchange company, and not just since Disney went back to II.  It's been my favorite for a very long time.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Nov 27, 2022)

Tradewinds cruises. But that has fees.

There are some nice resorts in Cabo that don't have AI required. Pueblo Bonito Sunset, Playa Grande Cabo Azul. 

How about Crane Barbados?


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 28, 2022)

I bailed out of RCI long ago, when the points charade started.  It was clearly going downhill then. For a time, I was able to use DAE and sometimes UKRE and SFX for good exchanges.  UKRE is limited to resorts in the British Isles, and when the resort at which I owned two August weeks reached the end of its lease, I no longer have anything I could deposit with them now.  DAE was unfortunately assimilated by the RCI / Wyndham Borg.  SFX is still around, and they only take good quality resorts.  You might want to take a look at them. For us they did not have as much European inventory as we would like, although they had a great resort in London we traded into a couple of times, Sloan Gardens Court, that had bailed out of RCI due to the points mess and used SFX exclusively for exchanges.  Unfortunately, their lease has now expired, too.

I talked to the manager at Sloan Gardens resort in London while I was there on an exchange, and he told me the reason they bailed out of RCI was that when the points regime came in, suddenly most of their inbounds were people renting from RCI instead of exchangers, and those renters did not take care of their property like exchangers did.  So they dumped RCI for SFX.

I strongly suspect that RCI's rental activities have a lot to do with exchangers having problems with finding inventory.  When I was an HOA president on the OBX, we found that once RCI got into points and rentals, much of our prime season deposits were going to RCI renters instead of exchangers, as they had previously.

One of the reasons you may be having trouble finding OBX (NC Outer Banks) inventory at RCI is the purchase of the longtime resale / rental broker Outer Banks Resorts Rentals by Alderwood, and they have leveraged that into being the management company for a number of OBX HOA's.  They promote their own internal exchange operation Alderwood Advantage.  Also, a number of HOAs are mindful of the deterioration of the exchange situation at RCI and have been reminding their owners of their independent timeshare exchange options.  The current HOA president at my OBX resort, for example, was once a steadfast user of RCI but after using the independents for a few years, she has dropped her RCI membership.  Also, many summer OBX owners own to use rather than exchange.  During our July 4th week on the OBX, we see the same people every year because everybody at that resort during that week uses their week, other than one owner who some years rents out his week.  As an HOA president, I once took a look at summer usage, and found it was very overwhelmingly owner use, followed much below by rentals and with exchanges bringing up the rear.  We have many summer owners who are children or even grandchildren of the people who bought from the original developer.

RCI founder the late Christel deHaan set up a great company, and I really enjoyed their service as long as it ran under her principles.  Unfortunately when she sold it in 1995, it started to go downhill as its new owners tried to milk it for all it was worth.  Their bringing in points and then points lite were just ways to facilitate milking it even harder to the detriment of members and resort affiliates.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 28, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Are there any gems that don't have extra fees?


I know that these bug you, but try letting go of it. The question doesn't have to be "Are there fees?" but instead could be "Given what I have to pay for this, including what I have to give up in exchange, the exchange fee, and any other fees, is this a good deal?"

The ones that come to mind for me are a little quirky, but great fun. For example, Palm Beach Shores Resort is on Singer Island between the two Marriotts. It's a Vacation Village property, a little long in the tooth, and exchangers get short shrift in unit placement. But, there is a bit of a funky Old Florida vibe to the place, the pizza at the pool bar is *very* good, and the beach is right there. We get the week-long chair/umbrella package, and it's a surprisingly lovely splurge to have "our place" on the beach every day, set up before we get there. Winter is easy to get, but you have to plan _very_ far in advance--they deposit up to two years in advance.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 28, 2022)

Alderwood is the management company that Philip Abdouch (former TUG member under the name of PA-) and I chose for Twin Rivers many years ago.  They are still managing Twin Rivers and Pines at Meadow Ridge.  I had no idea they expanded to NC.  The only managed resort they had at the time we chose them was Big Bear at Lagonita Resort.  

Palm Beach Shores instead of Ocean Pointe or Oceana Palms, that wouldn't be a tough choice.  The Marriott resorts are pretty easy to get.  But of course I need to use RCI TPU's, so I may try it. Good suggestion, @bnoble.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 28, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> The Marriott resorts are pretty easy to get.


The nice thing about PBSR is you don't need to use a Marriott/Sheraton deposit for a snowbird-season 1BR. (They are all partial kitchens, if that matters).


----------



## escanoe (Nov 28, 2022)

It has a steep resort fee, but the HVC/DRI Beachwoods property on the Outer Banks near Kitty Hawk is fairly nice ... albeit not directly on the beach ... and relatively easy to book 10 months out.

At least they have a fairly nice pool/mini waterpark type situation to justify the resort fee (it made me feel slightly better about it) and factoring in the resort fee the trip there was worthwhile to us.


----------



## Carolinian (Nov 28, 2022)

escanoe said:


> It has a steep resort fee, but the HVC/DRI Beachwoods property on the Outer Banks near Kittyhawk is fairly nice ... albeit not directly on the beach ... and relatively easy to book 10 months out.
> 
> At least they have a fairly nice pool/mini waterpark type situation to justify the resort fee (it made me feel slightly better about it) and factoring in the resort fee the trip there was worthwhile to us.



There is a much better water park across the sound in Currituck County.  My grandson loves to go there when we are at the beach.  Does Beachwoods still have the shuttle to the beach?  I had heard that may have been discontinued.  Beachwoods (originally developed as Barrier Island Station - Kitty Hawk) is the newest t/s resort on the OBX, and probably the last one to be built.  Another developer tried to find land for a new resort and only found a site even farther from the beach.  They had to sell that property when they were in a financial bind without building a resort, and I doubt one could put together enough land now at a reasonable price to build a new timeshare resort.

BIS-Kitty Hawk / Beachwoods has always been the easiest timeshare to trade into on the OBX, due to it being so far off the beach, not even in walking distance.  I used to regularly track RCI avaiability at OBX resorts when I was an HOA officer at a resort there, and the same patterns showed up with the rental market from discussions with the late Marvin Beard of Outer Banks Resort Rentals.  The highest demand for rental or exchange is Outer Banks Beach Club I and II, followed by Barrier Island Station - Duck (neither of which I have ever owned weeks at)  Both are on the beach but the back units can be a bit of a stroll to get there at BIS-Duck, and some of the units at Outer Banks Beach Club are across the street from the beach, but an easy walk.

My neice bought an offseason week at BIS-Kitty Hawk / Beachwoods from the developer at a tour, and unfortunately I did not hear about it until the cancellation period had passed.  She still owns there and uses the week with her family.  They enjoy it, in spite of the distance from the beach.  I wish I had heard about it in time, as I have fairly often seen summer weeks at that resort on the resale market for far less than she paid the developer for the off season week.  If she wanted to own at that resort, she could have bought a summer week for significantly less than she paid the developer for the off season week.

We have recently been in the market for a second summer timeshare week on the OBX, and have confined our search to the oceanfront resorts.  When we are at the beach, it is so much better to be able to walk to the beach.  We just made an offer on a summer week in a unit with a balcony overlooking the beach.


----------



## escanoe (Nov 28, 2022)

Carolinian said:


> Does Beachwoods still have the shuttle to the beach?



I did not see one operating when we were there in the summer of 2021. Maybe temporarily gone for COVD (at best)? I did walk to the beach, but it was a bit of a hike. There is a private parking lot that you get access to that is right at the beach.

The Outer Banks is nice, but just doesn’t work that well for me. For a three or four day break we will go to Virginia Beach VA or Ocean City MD (much closer drive).

If we have a week off we will fly somewhere or drive to Hilton Head Island HHI, which in my view has much better options.


----------



## Lisa P (Nov 29, 2022)

Friends of ours have absolutely loved their visits to RCI resorts in Whistler, BC, and on Vancouver Island, BC. I don't know much about the specific resorts but the areas were great fun for them to explore and they are well-traveled. Have you been to those places?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 29, 2022)

Lisa P said:


> Friends of ours have absolutely loved their visits to RCI resorts in Whistler, BC, and on Vancouver Island, BC. I don't know much about the specific resorts but the areas were great fun for them to explore and they are well-traveled. Have you been to those places?


We went to Vancouver early August, but no inventory via RCI or II available to us, so we stayed in hotels.  It was a fun trip.  

I might just enter some searches for summer of 2024 and see what I can get.  That's a great suggestion.  Summer would be a time our kids would like to be there, too.  

Door County was a fabulous trip, and we were able to get September dates for 2021, last year.  I enjoyed that one so much.  I have ongoing searches aleady set for much of Door County for Aug-Sep of 2023.  I could use Shell points for a trip like that, but I am getting rid of those.


----------



## bnoble (Nov 29, 2022)

RCI has several HHI resorts with 3BR units. We really enjoyed our summer exchange at Royal Dunes a few years back. All units are 3BRs, no fees, and I think it is still independent. It's not on the water, but an easy walk through the "back gate" to Islanders' Beach Park. Units are well-kept. It's not a Marriott, but the large summer units are not too difficult to snag with an ongoing search. It's also a location that Wyndham can't help you with.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 29, 2022)

bnoble said:


> RCI has several HHI resorts with 3BR units. We really enjoyed our summer exchange at Royal Dunes a few years back. All units are 3BRs, no fees, and I think it is still independent. It's not on the water, but an easy walk through the "back gate" to Islanders' Beach Park. Units are well-kept. It's not a Marriott, but the large summer units are not too difficult to snag with an ongoing search. It's also a location that Wyndham can't help you with.


Two of the most-needed and desired resort areas that Wyndham lacks are Maui and Hilton Head.  They now have (edited to say Door County) with Little Sweden, but Shell owners have priority over that inventory.


----------



## slip (Nov 29, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Two of the most-needed and desired resort areas that Wyndham lacks are Maui and Hilton Head.  They now have Wisconsin Dells with Little Sweden, but Shell owners have priority over that inventory.



Isn't Little Sweden in Door County?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 29, 2022)

I meant Door County.  Wyndham has Tamarac and Glacier Canyon in Dells.  I should not type in a hurry like that.


----------



## slip (Nov 29, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> I meant Door County.  Wyndham has Tamarac and Glacier Canyon in Dells.  I should not type in a hurry like that.



I just didn't know if something changed since I left.


----------



## HitchHiker71 (Nov 29, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Two of the most-needed and desired resort areas that Wyndham lacks are Maui and Hilton Head.  They now have (edited to say Door County) with Little Sweden, but Shell owners have priority over that inventory.



My Wyndham resort location asks on the US east coast are Maine, VA Beach, OBX, and HHI.  I'd also like to see a resort return to Chicago proper.  I do realize I can get most of these through RCI though - I just prefer Wyndham over RCI in general.


----------



## timeshare trader (Dec 1, 2022)

Wyndham's recent development history makes me believe they are not looking for fulfillment locations but, locations that they can drive tours from.


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 1, 2022)

On Tuesday and Wednesday of this week RCI was offering a one time use $219 discounted exchange fee and some discounted point and TPU stays. Also last night at midnight the exchange fee went up. We have a points and a weeks account. I was able to use the $219 coupon in each account.

This is what I booked yesterday evening. All four of these reservations have been available for the last few weeks so not new inventory. The exchange fee going up and $219 offer pushed me to sit down with DH yesterday afternoon to look over the options and decide. We had several good options in several different states to consider.l

Vacation Village at Parkway 1/15-22 in a full kitchen one bedroom. That's Martin Luther King weekend and the week of the TUG get together in Orlando.

Wyndham Austin 4/8-15 and 4/15-22 in a studio. The first week is Easter weekend. We found out we really like the studios there. Basically it's the one bedroom but no windows in the bedroom and sliding barn doors separate the living room and bedroom instead of a regular door. If you're like me and sleep better in a dark bedroom the studios are great.

HICV Ozark Mountain resort in Branson 5/26-6/2 in a two bedroom unit. This is Memorial Day weekend.

The Austin and Branson weeks built on the front and back ends of the five weeks I already had booked for our Spring trip.The trip is now at eight weeks and I'm not done, lol! I'm still playing around with where we'll stay on the way to Austin and on the way back home from Branson. That'll add another two weeks or three weeks to the trip.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 1, 2022)

@Jan M. That sounds like a great trip!  Rick and I are doing the crazy trip to Maui for six weeks starting 2/13.  

I planned another Disney World trip for January, ending around 1/22 or so, right before our son moves into his new house.  They will need our help with the twins that week of the move.  They will be 13 months old and probably walking by then.  

The thing with us is our yard and leaving it for extended periods of time, April-October.  HOLY MOLY it's too much work for Rick at his age, so he is going to do the major landscape of the yard to make a more care-free back corner where the garden used to be.  He has even talked about doing fake grass.  I am all for that, but we would want to get that done professionally, and he is a do-it-yourself-er, and a diehard at that.  Our yard is .4 acre.  

We would move, but we have the house the way we want it on the inside, and he has a huge barn/ garage in the back yard with enough space to park four cars (we only have two) and a big workshop area to boot.  We may have to downsize in about ten years and move anyway.  Our house is unique in the neighborhood. I know if we put up a for sale sign, someone in the neighborhood would buy it.  It's the little things that make a house special to people who pass by.  We always get compliments.  

The backyard is not a place to enjoy, it's currently a place to work, weed, clean, mow, prune, etc.  We need it to be self-sufficient.  

Austin sounds fun.  What do you do in Austin?  We have a nephew who lives on Lake Austin, and we would visit him, but what do you enjoy while there?


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 1, 2022)

timeshare trader said:


> Wyndham's recent development history makes me believe they are not looking for fulfillment locations but, locations that they can drive tours from.



That is typical of developers, and sometimes ends up working both ways as tourists who are potential marks for timeshare tours, are there in force in popular tourist destinations.


----------



## Laurie (Dec 1, 2022)

I have one more booked RCI exchange in 2023, then that'll probably be the end of a good 25-year ride for us, probably over 100 exchanges. I can't ever find anything I want there either, so don't intend to renew at this point.  It used to be so much fun, and so exciting to look forward to and then explore so many new places, it makes me sad. (Keeping II membership tho.)


----------



## bnoble (Dec 1, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Austin sounds fun.


The Wyn/WM Austin has been on my list. It's also much more efficient for a Wyndham owner to book as an exchange rather than to book internally, even with the exchange fee.


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 2, 2022)

Austin - The resort has a few fun games on the first floor. There's a nice lounge leading out to the pool. Next to the pool there are two longer rectangular fire pits with plenty of seating.

With the high cost of rental cars and parking Austin is an easy resort to stay at without a car if you're able to walk. And you can get cheap flights to Austin from a number of major cities.

If you're flying you can take the bus from the airport. It comes every 15 minutes and unless the fare's gone up it's $1.25 for a single trip or $2.50 for a 24 hour pass. The bus stop is right outside the door at the airport. Get on #20 and get off on 8th and Lavaca. You'll walk three blocks down the hill to the resort. To get back to the airport you get on at 8th and Guadalupe. It's a block closer as Lavaca and Guadalupe are one way streets. Ask someone to show you how to get to back the door by the old office. I think it was the sales office at one time. You can't get in that door unless someone would happen to be there and willing to let you in but you can get out of that door. Using that door cuts off the steepest block of pulling your suitcase up the hill when you're catching the bus back to the airport.

If you're flying and want to do some things that require a car the concierge will help you plan so you're not paying for a rental car and parking more than necessary.

There's a Trader Joe's just a little over half a mile from the resort. The Whole Foods store is about the same distance from the resort. It was the very first Whole Foods store so it's their flagship store and it's huge.

When we fly to Austin we take our empty rolling suitcase with us to the store to bring back our groceries. It works out well and that way DH doesn't get overloaded with heavy bags. And I don't feel bad because all I can do to help is carry a lightweight bag of groceries that far thanks to my back issues.

Bullock Texas State History Museum - HEB Free First Sundays. On the first Sunday of the month admission is free. I believe they also participate in free admission on the first weekend of the month, Saturday and Sunday, if you have a Bank of America credit card.

The governor's mansion tour. You'll need to sign up for this online well in advance. It's worth doing.

The State Capitol building and the Capitol Grill. The restaurant was still closed because of Covid when we were there in the Spring but it's now open again. I had the large fresh fruit platter, $7. Fresh fruit, cottage cheese and chicken salad. They didn't skimp and the fruit was really good.

Zilker Botanical Gardens - If you have a membership to one of the 330+ American Horticulture Society gardens, arboretums and conservatories around the U.S. admission is free.

Lady Bird Wildflower Center - It's also free of you have a membership.

Congress Avenue Bridge starting in later March through early fall to watch the bats come out from under the bridge around sunset. Check out one of the websites for the best time to be there so you don't miss it. It's a nice walk from the resort. You can rent a kayak, stand up paddleboard, canoe or water bike to watch from the water and there are also boat tours.

Take a drive down to the Gruene Hall, New Braunfels. It's 47 miles; about a 50 minute drive. Gruene Hall is the oldest dance hall in Texas and they get some big name entertainment. Most Wednesday evenings a group called The Georges play and there's no cover charge. On our Spring trip we were there two times while they were playing and will go at least once in the two weeks we're in Austin. You can check out the entertainment schedule on the Gruene Hall website. The big name events do get sold out so if there's someone you want to see get your tickets asap.

Perry's Steakhouse & Grille - On Friday for the lunch-cut portion of their signature seven-finger-high pork chop dinner.

Texas Chili Parlor - If you like nicer restaurants this wouldn't be the place for you, lol. You go for the food and it's part of the Austin experience. DH usually has the three bowl chili taster with a side of their excellent mac n cheese and I get Freida's Chili Enchiladas with the black bean and Elgin sausage chili.

Voodoo Donuts

The food truck down at the bottom of the hill on Nueces St. by Little Woodrow's has good breakfast tacos/burritos.

Ranch 616 - We like their quesadilla of the day.

Casino El Camino for a beer and one of their great burgers. We like to sit out back in their enclosed courtyard. Again don't expect anything fancy.

Iron Cactus - We haven't eaten there in awhile but the food and service were excellent. Hopefully we'll make it there this coming trip.

Coopers BBQ - Because DH refuses to wait in line at Franklin's for a couple of hours before they even open.

Salt Lick BBQ - According to my phone it's 28 miles from the resort. We haven't been there but have heard a lot about it.


----------



## kanerf (Dec 2, 2022)

Well if you aren't using your Wyndham points for Wyndham destinations, it is probably time to get out and find a resort you will use.  It is always better to trade within the system than through RCI or II.


----------



## nerodog (Dec 3, 2022)

I


bnoble said:


> RCI has several HHI resorts with 3BR units. We really enjoyed our summer exchange at Royal Dunes a few years back. All units are 3BRs, no fees, and I think it is still independent. It's not on the water, but an easy walk through the "back gate" to Islanders' Beach Park. Units are well-kept. It's not a Marriott, but the large summer units are not too difficult to snag with an ongoing search. It's also a location that Wyndham can't help you with.


 Stayed here as well many years ago and liked it.


----------



## b2bailey (Dec 3, 2022)

Jan M. said:


> Austin - The resort has a few fun games on the first floor. There's a nice lounge leading out to the pool. Next to the pool there are two longer rectangular fire pits with plenty of seating.
> 
> With the high cost of rental cars and parking Austin is an easy resort to stay at without a car if you're able to walk. And you can get cheap flights to Austin from a number of major cities.
> 
> ...


Austin has been on my bucket list -- thanks for all of your suggestions.


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 3, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Are there any gems that don't have extra fees?



- HICV Scottsdale - I booked a full week, and I didn't pay any fee. (I wouldn't call it a "gem" though. It's anything but.)
- Sheraton Vistana Village - I booked a full week, and I didn't pay any fee.
- Hilton Club New York - I booked 3 or 4 nights, and I didn't pay any fee. (That was unexpected because RCI page disclosed extra fees. Maybe the fact I'm a HGVC member caused the fee to be waived? Can't tell.)

All this year.


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 3, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> - HICV Scottsdale - I booked a full week, and I didn't pay any fee. (I wouldn't call it a "gem" though. It's anything but.)
> - Sheraton Vistana Village - I booked a full week, and I didn't pay any fee.
> - Hilton Club New York - I booked 3 or 4 nights, and I didn't pay any fee. (That was unexpected because RCI page disclosed extra fees. Maybe the fact I'm a HGVC member caused the fee to be waived? Can't tell.)
> 
> All this year.


There was no exchange fee? Did you have any credits or an account balance from reservations you'd cancelled?


----------



## Nowaker (Dec 3, 2022)

Jan M. said:


> There was no exchange fee? Did you have any credits or an account balance from reservations you'd cancelled?



The question was "Are there any gems that don't have extra fees".
The way I understand "extra fees", is, as per the definition of "extra: more of something, in addition to the usual or standard amount or number", fees charged by resort, which vary.
RCI booking fee applies to everyone, therefore, does not pass the muster of being an "extra fee".

I did pay standard RCI reservation fees on all of these. I didn't pay any resort/housekeeping fees on them.


----------



## Jan M. (Dec 5, 2022)

Nowaker said:


> The question was "Are there any gems that don't have extra fees".
> The way I understand "extra fees", is, as per the definition of "extra: more of something, in addition to the usual or standard amount or number", fees charged by resort, which vary.
> RCI booking fee applies to everyone, therefore, does not pass the muster of being an "extra fee".
> 
> I did pay standard RCI reservation fees on all of these. I didn't pay any resort/housekeeping fees on them.



Thanks for clarifying. 

I've learned to explain things in my posts. Some people aren't always clear on the terminology get confused. We get a lot of new people both to the group and to RCI. 

However it isn't always new people who use terms interchangeably or incorrectly. As in I've seen people call the exchange fee an extra fee. To them it makes sense to call it that as it's something extra they pay in addition to their maintenance fees when they use their deposited week. Usually they're cranking because they weren't happy with their unit and/or the resort they got in trade.


----------



## chellej (Dec 5, 2022)

Cindi

I haven't been with rci in a long while but check out Montana, Idaho, Washington and Oregon.  There are a lot of really nice independent resorts that don't charge extra fees.  The shores at pend orielle, timbers at island park, lots inwestern Montana near Glacier, big sky and flat head lake.  Also look at the resorts near Lake Chelan.  Inland Oregon has several like whispering woods. Peak summer might be tough but early fall is a great time to come


----------



## heitmullerj02 (Dec 10, 2022)

I just left RCI because my Vistana would not bring up any decent Sedona properties. However when I goin thru Hilton, many of the resorts I want are there but it’s a trade down to use Hilton points, plus fees! I’M not sorry I left RCI, have not moved over to II yet. Was thinking of contacting Marriot about Abound, seeing what the buy in was? Does anyone know?


----------



## chaparrusa (Dec 10, 2022)

there is a new company named Airbnb we have found plenty of timeshare units there.


----------



## DeniseM (Dec 10, 2022)

Airbnb was founded in 2008, and you certainly cannot make RCI exchanges there!


----------



## Luanne (Dec 10, 2022)

chaparrusa said:


> there is a new company named Airbnb we have found plenty of timeshare units there.


You have to be careful with Airbnb as they are not legal in many locations.


----------



## stevio99 (Dec 10, 2022)

The straw that broke the camel's back for me for RCI is the "exchange plus" hotels that show up in searching.  This does nothing but litter the landscape, and make searching like consume 2-3X the effort


----------



## Lsfinn (Dec 10, 2022)

Tried RCI once, maybe 15-20 years ago. Was a Silver-something-or-other resort in the Bahamas. Nice pictures in the catalog, but in reality the place was a dump. We left several days early: it was that unpleasant. 

Have looked at the RCI listings several times since, always at "Gold Crown"(?) resorts. There aren't enough of them and they aren't where we want to travel. And, of course, our one experience left a bad taste. For us RCI is not a benefit.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 11, 2022)

Lsfinn said:


> Tried RCI once, maybe 15-20 years ago. Was a Silver-something-or-other resort in the Bahamas. Nice pictures in the catalog, but in reality the place was a dump. We left several days early: it was that unpleasant.
> 
> Have looked at the RCI listings several times since, always at "Gold Crown"(?) resorts. There aren't enough of them and they aren't where we want to travel. And, of course, our one experience left a bad taste. For us RCI is not a benefit.


And you own Shell, which is very expensive to trade.  A 2 bedroom in RCI is 5,000 points or about $1,500 in MF's + exchange fee.  RCI has gotten to be very expensive for anyone owning Shell.  

I am hoping for a bunch of places, and ongoing searches are coming up empty, which is disappointing.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 11, 2022)

I just confirmed an RCI exchange into Old Key West about two weeks ago.  It's for 4/16-4/23.  That was a great exchange.  Used up a lot of exchange power at 45 points.  I was hoping RCI would keep Disney for a while longer, but I do have a lot of deposits in II I can use, I would just like to use RCI for more.


----------



## HudsHut (Dec 11, 2022)

@rickandcindy23 
Do you have any interest in San Jose del Cabo / Cabo San Lucas?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 11, 2022)

HudsHut said:


> @rickandcindy23
> Do you have any interest in San Jose del Cabo / Cabo San Lucas?


What resort do you recommend?  Most have fees.  We haven't been to Mexico and should maybe try it sometime.  

We go to Hawaii a lot for sunshine and palm trees.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 11, 2022)

Mexico is a lot easier to get to---at least it is for me. By a lot.


----------



## HudsHut (Dec 11, 2022)

I just realized they both have resort fees. But I was considering these two:
Raintree's Club Regina Los Cabos​San José del Cabo, Baja California Sur, Mexico
Resort ID 3531
Mandatory Lodging tax is 3 %. Cash or Credit is accepted. Mandatory Environment Tax is 33.68 local currency. Only Credit Cards accepted. Fee is per night per unit: Hotel, Studio,1 Bedroom, 2 Bedroom & 3Bedroom units.
Resort Fees
Parking fee is 17.00 to 19.00 U.S. dollars. Cash or Credit is accepted. Service fee is 11.00 U.S. dollars. Only Credit Cards accepted. Per day StudioService fee is 14.00 U.S. dollars. Only Credit Cards accepted. Per day 1BDService fee is 17.00 U.S. dollars. Only Credit Cards accepted. Per day 2BD

and

*Cabo Azul Resort and Spa*
San José del Cabo, Baja California Sur, Mexico
Resort ID DN82
Resort amenities fee is 1200 local currency. Cash or Credit is accepted. The fee (plus tax) is per day/per unit and covers the use of amenities.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Dec 11, 2022)

Check out Welk Sirena, Playa Grande, Pueblo Bonito Sunset, Blanca and Rose in Cabo. They are AI optional. Not sure about fees. They didn't previously have them.


----------



## tschwa2 (Dec 11, 2022)

stevio99 said:


> The straw that broke the camel's back for me for RCI is the "exchange plus" hotels that show up in searching.  This does nothing but litter the landscape, and make searching like consume 2-3X the effort


Most locations if you filter for hospitality and above, it will filter out the exchange plus resorts.  Hotels don't get rci ratings.  It doesn't work if you are specifically looking in an area with older timeshares that you are willing to stay at though.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 11, 2022)

bnoble said:


> Mexico is a lot easier to get to---at least it is for me. By a lot.


You mean flight-wise?  Yes, even Southwest goes to some of the Mexico airports.


----------



## skimeup (Dec 11, 2022)

New to RCI this year and so far happy.  I have made some good exchanges with II but also have often been frustrated by lack of availability for where I want to go.  As an owner of two Hyatt units, I am definitely into II and lately have gotten into some nice Marriott exchanges and others.  I'm not so much of a beach person - much more  mountains and cities and I've found success in both exchanges.  I wish I could play golf.  Last week I stayed at Marriott Desert Springs II and am heading tomorrow to Sedona (Hyatt) and Marriott Canyon Villas.  Two golf course vacations and I cannot get a club to hit a ball despite serious efforts to learn!

I agree that you need to look at total cost:  MF of unit or points you are exchanging, fees, and RCI exchange fee.  I recently purchased a Grandview at Las Vegas which came with 98, 000 RCI points at MF $910.  (It also came with 196, 000 unused points so I've definitely had some advantages when exchanging recently!)  Here are some costs:  one week in 1 bedroom at Villas de Santa Fe in August.  It is Saturday to Saturday but will cover all the Santa Fe operas plus Indian Market for one day.  Total, after MF, exchange fee, and "resort fee" will be $700.  Walking distance to the downtown so I'm super happy with that.  One week at a one bedroom at The Wren in Vail during Vail classical music festival.  Walking distance to town and theaters.  Total $600.  9 days at the District by Hilton Club in DC.   $985  There is a housekeeping fee if you are there less than 7 days so not applicable to me.  Location Georgetown close to public transport.  11 days at Hilton Club New York:  11 days Hilton Club (basically a hotel room I think) at $1280 (includes a $40 housekeeping fee.)  These seem like great deals to me.   Definitely The Wren and Villas de Santa Fe are only Silver crown but the Hiltons are gold crown and more importantly, they are located where I want to go at a time that is pretty busy.  Not quite sure how to factor in membership fees here, but since there are several exchanges I think those are of minimal impact.

Also, though I haven't quite grasped this yet, I gather that Grandview is a Vacation Village property, and I get special offers for VV properties through RCI or VV from time to time.  I can definitely see myself working on that in the future though most of them are not places I particularly want to visit.  I agree that the exchange fee and points protection fee have become outrageous but I still think the overall cost to me to stay in prime city locations is a huge advantage.  The thing that amazes me the most is that the points protection fee only gets me back my points.  Unlike  the e-plus with Marriott that allows me to exchange into something else if I cannot go or see something better of interest.  In the end, it boils down to whether they have availability where you want to go when you want to go there in a facility that meets your minimal requirements for a place to stay.


----------



## Lsfinn (Dec 16, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> And you own Shell, which is very expensive to trade.  A 2 bedroom in RCI is 5,000 points or about $1,500 in MF's + exchange fee.  RCI has gotten to be very expensive for anyone owning Shell.
> 
> I am hoping for a bunch of places, and ongoing searches are coming up empty, which is disappointing.


Actually, we own Wyndham now (we converted). In any event, it's not the expense: there just isn't anything (or anything of reliable quality) in the places we'd like to travel.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 17, 2022)

One thing that I have learned is to check often for places we want to go.  Ongoing searches will no longer match under 60 days.  So if the kids want ski weeks at our home resort, I have to watch a couple of times a day.  I was able to grab a week for 1/13 and 1/20 for the kids, so they can use it for a long weekend of skiing at Copper Mountain.  

I see our kids traveling more when the kids are out of school, but for now, they are tied to school schedules, and our son is taking that very seriously now.  At first he was more flexible on it, but now he won't take our granddaughter out of school for any reason, unless she is sick.  

Still hoping for Door County in August-September of 2023 or 2024.  I have searches set for those.  Fingers and toes crossed.  We loved it there, and it's a beautiful drive from Colorado.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 17, 2022)

HudsHut said:


> I just realized they both have resort fees. But I was considering these two:
> Raintree's Club Regina Los Cabos​San José del Cabo, Baja California Sur, Mexico
> Resort ID 3531
> Mandatory Lodging tax is 3 %. Cash or Credit is accepted. Mandatory Environment Tax is 33.68 local currency. Only Credit Cards accepted. Fee is per night per unit: Hotel, Studio,1 Bedroom, 2 Bedroom & 3Bedroom units.
> ...


Cabo Azul is charging 1200 pesos per day?  $60 per day.  That is better.  Rick just corrected me on the value of a peso.


----------



## jules54 (Dec 17, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> What resort do you recommend?  Most have fees.  We haven't been to Mexico and should maybe try it sometime.
> 
> We go to Hawaii a lot for sunshine and palm trees.


You told me Rick would never go to Mexico lol. One of the problem with RCI is it’s search system. I have found you need to search by area location. Then when the resorts come up don’t search for a specfic date or even month. Click on each resort that has interest for you and go through the calendar year. As far as Mexico several resorts will say AI, but if you Click on them often they are optional AI. Especially if there are 2 listings for them. I know Cabo and Cancun and Playa Del Carmen and can tell you which resorts those are. Things can change the next time you look so you have to keep on searching.
Example: Hacienda Tres Rios-Playa Del Carmen you have to click on both listing to find the optional AI.
When I was searching that area in October and November there was nothing available for Jan.2023. Today I looked and the entire month is open fir multiple check in days. That resort does have a 35.00 per room resort fee or 5.00 per day. Mostly studios available but they are large studios. No real cooking facilities in room, but you can request a microwave and a coffee pot there is already a small frig. The food at the restaurants are pay as you go if your not AI and they are very reasonable.


----------



## jules54 (Dec 17, 2022)

Cindy
Both of the resorts you listed for Cabo are on the corridor outside of town. I’m an expert on the resorts in Cabo let me know what your looking for. If you have to go outside of Cabo San Lucus go with Pueblo Bonito Sunset gorgeous resort and they have free shuttles into a sister resort on Medano Beach. During whale watching season you can watch the whales on the pacific side from your balcony.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 17, 2022)

jules54 said:


> Cindy
> Both of the resorts you listed for Cabo are on the corridor outside of town. I’m an expert on the resorts in Cabo let me know what your looking for. If you have to go outside of Cabo San Lucus go with Pueblo Bonito Sunset gorgeous resort and they have free shuttles into a sister resort on Medano Beach. During whale watching season you can watch the whales on the pacific side from your balcony.


When is whale watch season, is it the same as Maui?  I have no idea if I can talk him into Cabo or not.  He would probably love it.  Maybe I plan a trip, pack the suitcases, set them in the closet and say, "Hey, get your shorts on and let's get to the airport."


----------



## jules54 (Dec 17, 2022)

Whale watching season starts in December officially. We did see whales in mid November, until the Spring maybe? I’m not too sure what month.

I do think once Rick tried Mexico he would like it. If you get in town no car rentals so that saves money and stress.


----------



## needhelp (Dec 20, 2022)

I use RCI for Massanutten, but it has fees.


----------



## carmena79 (Dec 21, 2022)

I have the same problem other than last minute vegas trips. I plan on deciding where I want to go a year or more from now and put an ongoing request in for it. I can reserve my other timeshares in conjunction with that week and cancel one or more of them if needed. That's my plan we'll see how it works out in reality


----------

